# I Think We Need A Dedicated Pizza Thread



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

I love pizza, what do you like on yours?


----------



## Oldsarge

Growing up, my Italian grandmother used pizzas as a way to use up leftovers so she sort of made refrigerator pizza the way some people make refrigerator soup. The idea that somehow a pizza needed a recipe would have confused her terribly. So except for anchovy fillets and pineapple, I'll happily eat most any kind that comes within reach.


----------



## SG_67

What’s everyone’s favorite style? Thin crust? Chicago style deep dish? Neapolitan?


----------



## Troones

I cheat by using pre-made pizza shells and coincidentally, my wife just left this morning to see the kids/grandkids for Christmas and left me with some. I make a mean pesto pizza with toppings I have on hand. Sometimes roasted red peppers, sometimes sausage, goat cheese, etc. I'll throw one together today or tomorrow and post a photo.

Oh boy, a pizza thread. This is where I shine!


----------



## Oldsarge

I don't have a particular favorite style. Nona made hers out of refrigerator rolls, fergawdsake. My current pizzeria of choice happens to make a thin crust but the deciding factor is that they make it from sourdough. Merciful heavens! I can't remember when I've had one so good.

However, on the very rare occasion when I've been in Chicago, believe me I will happily tuck into a deep dish and when I scratch make my own, the crust is more like bread than a cracker. This current obsession with hyper thin 'Neapolitan' style crusts I believe to be a bit precious. Still, if it's well done with quality toppings, any pizza is far better than no pizza at all.


----------



## Howard

SG_67 said:


> What's everyone's favorite style? Thin crust? Chicago style deep dish? Neapolitan?


It doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## eagle2250

SG_67 said:


> What's everyone's favorite style? Thin crust? Chicago style deep dish? Neapolitan?


I really do miss those Chicago Style Deep Dish pizzas. One slice/wedge would fill you up, leaving all those wonderful leftovers for further study!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I really do miss those Chicago Style Deep Dish pizzas. One slice/wedge would fill you up, leaving all those wonderful leftovers for further study!


I know that they are available in the frozen food section or online but I can't help but believe that they just won't be the same.


----------



## SG_67

There’s no substitute for a pizza straight from a proper pizza oven coming to the table.


----------



## Howard

I like a pizza with a crispy crust, cheese and delicious toppings.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I know that they are available in the frozen food section or online but I can't help but believe that they just won't be the same.


I've eaten Stouffer's Pizza but they taste different when it came out the microwave compared to when you put it in the oven, maybe I should start doing that.


----------



## Troones

I'm going to do up a pizza today for dinner. Photos will follow. I'm counting the minutes.🍕

By the way, has anyone ever had spicy potato on a pizza? A local chain does that here, and I never knew if it was just their thing or if its a well known topping. Either way, I recommend it!


----------



## FJW

When I was just out of college and trying to live on my own, my go to Friday night meal was Stouffer's French Bread pizza. I looked forward to it all week long.

And after many slices of pizza later I can say without a doubt "That I've never had a bad slice of pizza but some were better than others."


----------



## Oldsarge

There was one I had in Frankfurt-am-Main . . . It was advertised as "Originalische Italianische Pizza" and for a homesick GI it sounded just the ticket. Uh, no. The pepperoni was pepperoncini, the cheese was Ermenthaler and the sauce was--odd. It wasn't exactly bad but it was definitely the strangest pizza I ever ate. That was 1970. Things have improved a lot in the ensuing half century.


----------



## eagle2250

When we do pizza for the Grand kids we pick up a 32" pie from a local pizzeria called A Touch of Basil! The pie is arguably huge, but the taste is even bugger! Almost like magic it quickly disappears. Yum. :amazing:


----------



## IT_cyclist

One combination I'm quite fond of that makes everyone say "What is wrong with you?" Until they try it.
pepperoni, mushrooms, fontina, pecans, pineapple. 
I love green olives on a p/m pizza, but SWMBO is a hard 'no' on olives of any kind.


----------



## Howard

Troones said:


> I'm going to do up a pizza today for dinner. Photos will follow. I'm counting the minutes.🍕
> 
> By the way, has anyone ever had spicy potato on a pizza? A local chain does that here, and I never knew if it was just their thing or if its a well known topping. Either way, I recommend it!


I just like it plain.


----------



## Howard

Troones said:


> I'm going to do up a pizza today for dinner. Photos will follow. I'm counting the minutes.🍕
> 
> By the way, has anyone ever had spicy potato on a pizza? A local chain does that here, and I never knew if it was just their thing or if its a well known topping. Either way, I recommend it!


I just like it plain. 


FJW said:


> When I was just out of college and trying to live on my own, my go to Friday night meal was Stouffer's French Bread pizza. I looked forward to it all week long.
> 
> And after many slices of pizza later I can say without a doubt "That I've never had a bad slice of pizza but some were better than others."


How were they?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
.......and who herein, besides me, favors anchovies on their pizza? :crazy:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> .......and who herein, besides me, favors anchovies on their pizza? :crazy:


I might have tried them on a pizza and they're damn salty! 🤪


----------



## FJW

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> .......and who herein, besides me, favors anchovies on their pizza? :crazy:


I was young and very naive when I went to college. My roommates and I went out for pizza one night and one of them order anchovies. Well, I thought it was an Italian vegetable...really, I did.

When I tasted it, I looked at him and said "it tastes like fish." And he said in words I can't repeat here but something like, "you knucklehead, it is fish!"

And to answer your question, no, not a fan of anchovies.


----------



## ran23

I was managing a Round Table Pizza for a while. Some Japanese students came in and asked for a fish pizza. Anchovies and shrimp was the best I could do. some day I have to try it for myself.


----------



## Oldsarge

IMO, anchovies are a condiment in sauces and stews, well mashed or just as paste. As a topping, they're too strong for my taste--and I like fish!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I might have tried them on a pizza and they're damn salty! 🤪


They are indeed salty and are known for their rather pungent nose......and it sorta hangs on to one's breath. LOL, after I have eaten anchovies Mrs Eagle maintains a safe distance between us!


----------



## Oldsarge

I've had the same problem with Gorgonzola cheese.


----------



## IT_cyclist

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> .......and who herein, besides me, favors anchovies on their pizza? :crazy:


Once upon a time, I worked in a pizza joint. Nobody even liked putting anchovies on pizzas. Or touching them in any way.

In Japan, SWMBO liked scallops on pizza. The locals often got things like squid, corn and mayonnaise.


----------



## Oldsarge

Mayonnaise? Really? MAYONNAISE?


----------



## drlivingston

eagle2250 said:


> I really do miss those Chicago Style Deep Dish pizzas. One slice/wedge would fill you up, leaving all those wonderful leftovers for further study!


It's less than an hour from Harmony to Kissimmee. Try Uno Pizzeria. All that deep dish goodness that you know and love.


----------



## Dhaller

If I eat pizza out at a *good* pizza place (meaning staffed with Italians who've bothered to ship a pizza oven over from Naples), I favor the classic Margarita, or some variation on that. Crust on the thinner side.

(In Atlanta, that means Varuni in Morningside or Antico Napoletana off 14th, near Georgia Tech).)

Mostly I make pizza at home, though. My daughter has ballet on Fridays, and I pick her up at 5:30 and we'll stop by the store to get "the stuff" (Whole Foods, usually) and bake a pizza when we get home.

It's Friday evening, so we just get the pre-made pizza dough, use marinara sauce (not "pizza sauce" which is too sweet, usually), fresh whole-leaves of basil from the garden, Genoa salami, fresh mozzarella (we usually get ours from Star Provisions, a local deli), sliced olives, mushrooms, and sometimes artichokes. Bake at 500ish for 8-10 minutes; it's a thin crust, and we bake it on a kind of perforated non-stick pizza pan which I *love* (much better than a pizza stone).

In the past, I have built a pizza oven (out of terra-cotta blocks), but as you can imagine, that's enormous overkill for home pizza making; it has been disassembled, as it did not spark joy. I'll leave Serious Pizza to the experts with vowel-ended names.

DH

ps. At some point I plan to try a Dutch Oven pizza while camping. The fam has a big (10 day) expedition coming up in April; I may try it then!


----------



## Oldsarge

The pizza place of my dreams here in Portland-ish is the Communion Bakehouse. They bake a lot of wonderful different things (including a world class chocolate chunk cookie!) but their pizza? Because this is Portland, the ingredients are all local and fresh. But the crust? Sourdough! I can't remember when I've had one as good, if I ever did. Maybe I'll go there tomorrow and have their Baba Ganash, with eggplant. The stuff of dreams.

And Rolf thinks we needed this thread, too.


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> I was managing a Round Table Pizza for a while. Some Japanese students came in and asked for a fish pizza. Anchovies and shrimp was the best I could do. some day I have to try it for myself.


shrimp on a pizza, I haven't tried that on one, but it sure sounds delicious.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I've had the same problem with Gorgonzola cheese.


And what about blue cheese?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Mayonnaise? Really? MAYONNAISE?


That sounds disgusting.


----------



## eagle2250

drlivingston said:


> It's less than an hour from Harmony to Kissimmee. Try Uno Pizzeria. All that deep dish goodness that you know and love.


Thank you. I will definitely check out Uno Pizzeria in Kissimmee, but I better do it before the end of 2019, begore those darned New Year's resolutions kick in! LOL.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## drlivingston

eagle2250 said:


> Thank you. I will definitely check out Uno Pizzeria in Kissimmee, but I better do it before the end of 2019, begore those darned New Year's resolutions kick in! LOL.  Thanks for the heads up.


Oh no! The Mrs isn't putting you back on those wretched liquid meal-replacements again?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Where Pizza meets bruschetta.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drlivingston

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40047


Admittedly, my thoughts are considerably dirtier than the martini.


----------



## Oldsarge

She's Italian. Hers probably are, too.


----------



## Howard

Gold-plated pizza for $2,000 topped with gold flakes.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40106


So very well played, my friend! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> She's Italian. Hers probably are, too.


Good thing I'm Sicilian and not Italian, otherwise I might be offended!


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm Italian and I know of where I speak.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40106


I just call it delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40136


Alas, I can only wish that a Pizzeria around here could provide me with a couple of those "dream deep" slices of pizza! Oh my, I seem to be aroused...my mouth is literally watering.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40136


I'd like a slice of that.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I'd like a slice of that.


I even have a Chicago pizza pan! Unfortunately, I made the mistake of buying a family size. And it must have had a hungry family in mind because once you get the monster loaded it takes about eight people to eat it. Even the small would leave you a lot of cold breakfast pizzas waiting in the fridge. I wonder if there is a Chicago style pizzaria in Portland, somewhere.


----------



## Oldsarge

Actually more of a focaccia but whatheheck.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

can't look, I just lost 2 pds.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And now, presenting chef Beppo!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41665


Is that a wheel of brie? and wine? And two pizzas? Sign. Me. Up.


----------



## Oldsarge

IT_cyclist said:


> Is that a wheel of brie? and wine? And two pizzas? Sign. Me. Up.


Only if we can get it by GrubHub and sit on opposite sides of the room. Oh, and wash your hands.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Only if we can get it by GrubHub and sit on opposite sides of the room. Oh, and wash your hands.


Save a slice (or three) of the 'everything but the kitchen sink pizza' for me! :amazing:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## IT_cyclist

Made a quick lunch the other day. Came out well.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## IT_cyclist

Oops, I did it again.


----------



## Oldsarge

IT_cyclist said:


> Oops, I did it again.
> View attachment 43290


I don't know about the broccoli . . .


----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> I don't know about the broccoli . . .


SWMBO. Need I say more?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Oddly I am one who likes steamed broccoli (apologies to former President Bush, to Oldsarge and IT cyclist), but not on pizza, thank you!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Oddly I am one who likes steamed broccoli (apologies to former President Bush, to Oldsarge and IT cyclist), but not on pizza, thank you!


Oh, I like broccoli. It just has to be raw with Ranch dressing or steamed with cheddar cheese sauce. It's even fine in a stir fry. But not on pizza.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43727


I really shouldn't be looking at the above, as I am coming off of an 18 hour fast! Oh, the pain, the pain..... LOL. :crazy:


----------



## IT_cyclist

eagle2250 said:


> I really shouldn't be looking at the above, as I am coming off of an 18 hour fast! Oh, the pain, the pain..... LOL. :crazy:


Fasts are meant to be broken.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45264


For sure, a nice late afternoon snack to sate the hunger and a fine wine to wash it all down!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## IT_cyclist

SG_67 said:


> What's everyone's favorite style? Thin crust? Chicago style deep dish? Neapolitan?


Hand tossed or thin crust. 
Once upon a time, I managed a couple of chain-style pizza joints. One can make a REALLY good pizza that one is not allowed to sell. But "crew pies" are awesome.


----------



## IT_cyclist

pepperoni and mushroom under the fresh mozzarella. Red onions, basil, and oregano on top.


----------



## Oldsarge

SG_67 said:


> What's everyone's favorite style? Thin crust? Chicago style deep dish? Neapolitan?


Yes.


----------



## Big T

I think it is imperative, that those of you posting these pictures of porn, I mean pizza, post the recipe for these pies!

I am absolutely tired of local pizza offerings and the chains should even be considered pizza. Pizza is the epitome of what is the perfect , but we need recipes, contents and methodology needed to produce these works of culinary art.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> I think it is imperative, that those of you posting these pictures of porn, I mean pizza, post the recipe for these pies!
> 
> I am absolutely tired of local pizza offerings and the chains should even be considered pizza. Pizza is the epitome of what is the perfect , but we need recipes, contents and methodology needed to produce these works of culinary art.


I am going to try to remember to take a picture of the next 28" pizza we get from the local Touch of Basil Pizza Shop and post it herein. The pie is BIG; it is, probably, BAD for us nutritionally, but it is seemingly irresistible and will feed four teens and two seniors, with a slice or two left over for your breakfast in the morning! I don't know if A Touch of Basil is a chain, but it might restore your faith in a store bought pizza. LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> I am going to try to remember to take a picture of the next 28" pizza we get from the local Touch of Basil Pizza Shop and post it herein. The pie is BIG; it is, probably, BAD for us nutritionally, but it is seemingly irresistible and will feed four teens and two seniors, with a slice or two left over for your breakfast in the morning! I don't know if A Touch of Basil is a chain, but it might restore your faith in a store bought pizza. LOL.


I'm trying to picture a pie large enough to feed four teens (even without the two adults). As a teen (not now), a large pie would be enough for two but not three of us and forget even thinking it could handle four. I was good for four slices and I was not the biggest eater compared to other teens. Now, I'm two and done, but as a teen, eating was a volume sport.


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, to start, here's a crust.

*Pizza Dough Recipe*​
INGREDIENTS:


200g Plain Flour, plus extra for rolling
1 Teaspoon Dried Yeast
2 Tablespoons Olive Oil
100ml Warm Water
Salt
RECIPE METHOD


Preheat the oven to 400ºF
Combine the plain flour, dried yeast and a pinch of salt in a large mixing bowl
Add the olive oil, and warm, hand-hot water. Stir with a knife until it forms a light dough that, if the quantities are right, should not be very sticky
Knead on a lightly floured surface for 5 minutes
Leave in a warm place until risen and springy
Place on a floured sheet of baking paper, then roll and stretch into the desired shape
Lightly prick the surface of the dough all over with a fork, without going all the way through. This prevents the dough rising too far while baking
Spread a generous, even layer of tomato sauce and add a topping or two of your choice. Less is often more with pizza toppings, but you know what you like!
Bake on the top shelf of the oven for 15-20 minutes


----------



## Oldsarge

And here's what is probably the most famous tomato sauce ever concocted.

*INGREDIENTS*

2 cups tomatoes, in addition to their juices (for example, a 28-ounce can of San Marzano whole peeled tomatoes)
5 tablespoons butter
1 onion, peeled and cut in half
Salt

*PREPARATION*

Combine the tomatoes, their juices, the butter and the onion halves in a saucepan. Add a pinch or two of salt.
Place over medium heat and bring to a simmer. Cook, uncovered, for about 45 minutes. Stir occasionally, mashing any large pieces of tomato with a spoon. Add salt as needed.
Discard the onion before tossing the sauce with pasta. This recipe makes enough sauce for a pound of pasta.


----------



## Oldsarge

Then cover the sauce with shredded Mozzarella and whatever else excites you. Tonight I'm going minimalist, just leaves of fresh basil.


----------



## ran23

I managed a chain Pizza place for a while. I think the beer drinkers at the bar would call in simple orders and not pick them up. They would sit on top of the ovens, keeping warm, never picked up and I ended up giving it to them


----------



## Oldsarge

For several years when I was teaching, if we had a really good week in class, I'd have the kids put together sourdough crust pizzas, big ones. Then I'd take them down to the cafeteria where they had a big convection oven and bake them over lunch time. The kids knew that on those Fridays, eating lunch was a waste of a good appetite so by the time they got back to the classroom they were as ready for the pizza as it was for them. One year a tiny Asian girl, who rarely said _anything_, came up to me and asked if pizza was healthy. I told her that, well, it had carbohydrates in the crust, vegetables in the sauce and protein in the cheese. If you put a few more vegetables on top, like bell pepper and onions, you had a pretty balanced meal. She gave me a satisfied smile and said, "That settles it. Once I'm out of the house, I'm living on pizza." I wonder if she did . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> For several years when I was teaching, if we had a really good week in class, I'd have the kids put together sourdough crust pizzas, big ones. Then I'd take them down to the cafeteria where they had a big convection oven and bake them over lunch time. The kids knew that on those Fridays, eating lunch was a waste of a good appetite so by the time they got back to the classroom they were as ready for the pizza as it was for them. One year a tiny Asian girl, who rarely said _anything_, came up to me and asked if pizza was healthy. I told her that, well, it had carbohydrates in the crust, vegetables in the sauce and protein in the cheese. If you put a few more vegetables on top, like bell pepper and onions, you had a pretty balanced meal. She gave me a satisfied smile and said, "That settles it. Once I'm out of the house, I'm living on pizza." I wonder if she did . . .


Great story - hope she's still eating a lot of pizza.

For my first several post-college, living-in-NYC years, I had pizza for lunch and/or dinner seven or more times (out of the 14 opportunities) a week. It was the least-expensive, most filling and reasonably healthy option for someone counting every single penny.

Back then, the mid-80s, a lot of NYC pizza chains ran a 2-slice-plus-a-soda special for $1.5, $1.75 or $2 (a slice alone was usually $1, so the deal was good to very good). It was perfect for lunch, but a bit skinny for dinner, but one does what one's budget allows.


----------



## challer

If you don't have one of these, get one. https://www.bakerstonebox.com It works as well as a real pizza oven, albeit without the charcoal overtones. Inexpensive and it just works because it gets to the temps you need to cook the crust and toppings in about 4 minutes. RE sauce: Passata/strained tomatoes are the traditional sauce in Italy and its growing in the US. Tomatoes are balanced to remove the skin but not cooked. Awesome.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> For several years when I was teaching, if we had a really good week in class, I'd have the kids put together sourdough crust pizzas, big ones. Then I'd take them down to the cafeteria where they had a big convection oven and bake them over lunch time. The kids knew that on those Fridays, eating lunch was a waste of a good appetite so by the time they got back to the classroom they were as ready for the pizza as it was for them. One year a tiny Asian girl, who rarely said _anything_, came up to me and asked if pizza was healthy. I told her that, well, it had carbohydrates in the crust, vegetables in the sauce and protein in the cheese. If you put a few more vegetables on top, like bell pepper and onions, you had a pretty balanced meal. She gave me a satisfied smile and said, "That settles it. Once I'm out of the house, I'm living on pizza." I wonder if she did . . .


I am pretty darned sure you were the teacher/class to which all the students wanted to be assigned. You strike me as one who regularly and positively influenced the lives of his students!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I am pretty darned sure you were the teacher/class to which all the students wanted to be assigned. You strike me as one who regularly and positively influenced the lives of his students!


I sure tried! I'm pretty sure I turned out a larger-than-usual number of historians, archeologists and engineers.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46557


Looking good....a little messy, but still very tasty!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

tick, tick, tick...comment from Howard.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Well maybe not. If she eats too many slices of that pizza, she won't have that memorable physique for long!


----------



## Oldsarge

"Everything you see I owe to spaghetti" ?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> "Everything you see I owe to spaghetti" ?


LOL. Indeed, pasta may not be our friend, but bye gawd it should be...it is just sooooo good, if seen too frequently on the dinner table!


----------



## Oldsarge

challer said:


> If you don't have one of these, get one. https://www.bakerstonebox.com It works as well as a real pizza oven, albeit without the charcoal overtones. Inexpensive and it just works because it gets to the temps you need to cook the crust and toppings in about 4 minutes. RE sauce: Passata/strained tomatoes are the traditional sauce in Italy and its growing in the US. Tomatoes are balanced to remove the skin but not cooked. Awesome.


I have GOT to get one of these. What a brilliant concept. Heck, I may just buy a bunch and give them as Christmas presents.


----------



## Big T

I think we need to have OldSarge hire himself out, to travel the nation and put on feasts for us (and our ladies)! His presentations are most superb!


----------



## IT_cyclist

challer said:


> If you don't have one of these, get one. https://www.bakerstonebox.com It works as well as a real pizza oven, albeit without the charcoal overtones. Inexpensive and it just works because it gets to the temps you need to cook the crust and toppings in about 4 minutes. RE sauce: Passata/strained tomatoes are the traditional sauce in Italy and its growing in the US. Tomatoes are balanced to remove the skin but not cooked. Awesome.


Which model do you have and what temp does it achieve? 
The website noted doesn't really say much about the differences between original, pro, and commercial other than NSF certification on the commercial version. And much shorter baking times on that one.
How long do you need to wait between pizzas if making more than one?


----------



## Oldsarge

I ordered the basic model. When it comes, I'll report back.


----------



## eagle2250

IT_cyclist said:


> Which model do you have and what temp does it achieve?
> The website noted doesn't really say much about the differences between original, pro, and commercial other than NSF certification on the commercial version. And much shorter baking times on that one.
> How long do you need to wait between pizzas if making more than one?


But alas, they don't offer an electric version for us 
gas deprived communities. To put in a gas range I would first have to install an underground LP tank and given my inherent extreme sense of frugality, I don't see that happening.


----------



## IT_cyclist

eagle2250 said:


> But alas, they don't offer an electric version for us
> gas deprived communities. To put in a gas range I would first have to install an underground LP tank and given my inherent extreme sense of frugality, I don't see that happening.


My plan was to use it on the outdoor gas grill. I think the page suggests that their small model might fit in a standard kettle charcoal grill.


----------



## Oldsarge

They do have an indoor range model on the website if I recall correctly, not that one would want to turn on the oven in a Florida summer . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> They do have an indoor range model on the website if I recall correctly, not that one would want to turn on the oven in a Florida summer . . .


Point well made and taken! Guess I will have to continue to depend on our local A Touch of Basil Pizzaria for my pizza fix. Jeez Louise I need to convince SWMBO to move back North. LOL.


----------



## IT_cyclist

First attempt at pizza on the outdoor gas grill. No fancy pizza oven conversion -- just a pizza stone.
The onions are from the garden.


----------



## Oldsarge

Certainly looks good to me!


----------



## Oldsarge

I have fresh basil on the window sill and both prosciutto and mozzarella in the fridge waiting for the pizza oven to arrive. C'monnnnnnnnnnnn, UPS!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47282


I'm warning you, one more picture such as the above, and I will be be making a 4 to 5 mile road trip to a Touch of Basil Pizzaria for one of their 28" pepperoni and mushroom pizzas! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

My pizza oven is supposed to arrive today. I'm not sure what I'll do with it immediately but some time this blisteringly hot weekend, it's going to get a tryout.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> My pizza oven is supposed to arrive today. I'm not sure what I'll do with it immediately but some time this blisteringly hot weekend, it's going to get a tryout.


What fun, I'm very excited for you. Pics and reviews will be greatly appreciated. Or just enjoy it and tell us about it later.


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, the anticipation!


----------



## IT_cyclist

eagle2250 said:


> I'm warning you, one more picture such as the above, and I will be be making a 4 to 5 mile road trip to a Touch of Basil Pizzaria for one of their 28" pepperoni and mushroom pizzas! LOL.


Do they ship?


----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> My pizza oven is supposed to arrive today. I'm not sure what I'll do with it immediately but some time this blisteringly hot weekend, it's going to get a tryout.


Awaiting the review with baited breath. Seems that the commercial version is NLA.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47323
> 
> 
> Oh, the anticipation!


The inherent agony of the wait actually enhances the reality of the eventual experience! LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge

The Bakerstone oven has arrived, been assembled and installed in my BBQ. Tomorrow I will cheat and go to my local buy and bake pizzeria for a simple cheese pizza I can bake and then top with fresh basil leaves for a classic margarita. Fingers crossed, gents.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> The Bakerstone oven has arrived, been assembled and installed in my BBQ. Tomorrow I will cheat and go to my local buy and bake pizzeria for a simple cheese pizza I can bake and then top with fresh basil leaves for a classic margarita. Fingers crossed, gents.
> 
> View attachment 47377
> 
> 
> View attachment 47378


Looks great, can't wait.


----------



## eagle2250

Life is good and getting even better! Looking forward to seeing the result(s)of your shakedown bake/cruise with that oven.


----------



## Fading Fast

Me: What's up buddy?

Cookie Monster: I'm just waiting.

Me: Um, yes, I see that. What are you waiting for?

Cookie Monster: A cookie.

Me: Naturally.

Cookie Monster: Just kidding, I'm really waiting to learn how @Oldsarge's pizza oven first try went. Hey, but I'll take a cookie too.

Me: Agree on the pizza oven and the cookie - I'm always up for a cookie.


----------



## Oldsarge

Report from the bakerstone:










Lessons learned
1) let it heat for 30 minutes, not 15. That baby has to be HOT to work right
2) 12" pizzas are too big to adequately turn inside the oven for proper for uniform cooking
3) 'Buy and bake' pizzas don't cut it. Make your own.
4) After I clean the cooked on, spilled cheese from the oven, I'll try again.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Report from the bakerstone:
> 
> View attachment 47479
> 
> 
> Lessons learned
> 1) let it heat for 30 minutes, not 15. That baby has to be HOT to work right
> 2) 12" pizzas are too big to adequately turn inside the oven for proper for uniform cooking
> 3) 'Buy and bake' pizzas don't cut it. Make your own.
> 4) After I clean the cooked on, spilled cheese from the oven, I'll try again.


Awesome update - sounds like a necessary learning experience.

My guess, by the third time, you'll be good to go.

That said, the results of effort one look pretty darn good.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> Report from the bakerstone:
> 
> View attachment 47479
> 
> 
> Lessons learned
> 1) let it heat for 30 minutes, not 15. That baby has to be HOT to work right
> 2) 12" pizzas are too big to adequately turn inside the oven for proper for uniform cooking
> 3) 'Buy and bake' pizzas don't cut it. Make your own.
> 4) After I clean the cooked on, spilled cheese from the oven, I'll try again.


When you say 12" pizzas are too big... Is that round or square?
Remind us... Did you get the (smaller -- for 2 burner grill) model or the original (for 3 burner grill) model?


----------



## Oldsarge

IT_cyclist said:


> When you say 12" pizzas are too big... Is that round or square?
> Remind us... Did you get the (smaller -- for 2 burner grill) model or the original (for 3 burner grill) model?


I got the original and that would be a 12" circle. I don't know how you would turn a 12" square besides taking all the way out and that would get complex.


Fading Fast said:


> Awesome update - sounds like a necessary learning experience.
> 
> My guess, by the third time, you'll be good to go.
> 
> That said, the results of effort one look pretty darn good.


Three times is my norm for learning anything new. Right now I'm cleaning the inside of the kitchen because it's 100ºF outside. By the time I get finished, I'll probably be too tired to do much more that fry up a pork chop, nuke some carrots and reheat some black beans. Besides, I've go bread rising.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Hmnn? We have a gas grill on the lanai. I know it has three burners and possibly a fourth...one of the burners is off to the side for heating sauces, etc. The big question is are there two or three burners across the main part of the grill. Given the length of time we have had that grill, I should know this...one more indication that the memory is failing and I need to start taking Prevagen? :icon_scratch::crazy:

I am looking forward to your future reports on the new oven.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Report from the bakerstone:
> 
> View attachment 47479
> 
> 
> Lessons learned
> 1) let it heat for 30 minutes, not 15. That baby has to be HOT to work right
> 2) 12" pizzas are too big to adequately turn inside the oven for proper for uniform cooking
> 3) 'Buy and bake' pizzas don't cut it. Make your own.
> 4) After I clean the cooked on, spilled cheese from the oven, I'll try again.


Purely from watching cooking shows (hence, no real experience), it seems the wood- and coal-fired pizza ovens are usually in the 700-900 degree range when the pizza goes in. For a thin-crust pie, sometime they are in there for all of a couple of minutes or less (I think one show had one cooking in 90 seconds, but that might be a faulty memory).

Our oven goes up to 550 (or there about) and the few times my girlfriend has fired it up that high for some brief stage of something she's doing, when she opens the door, the oven seems hot enough to smelt metal, so I can only imagine what a 900 degree oven must feel like to stand near.


----------



## ran23

I spent a summer working Round Table Pizza, those big oven doors open and it is hot. Drank anything cold (sodas, beers,etc) and gained a bit that summer. It was fun learning the trade.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47655


Pray tell, are we looking at the first fruits of your new acquisition for the outdoor kitchen at Oldsarge's home for retired warrior(s)?


----------



## Howard

Introducing the Shaqaroni from Papa Johns.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Introducing the Shaqaroni from Papa Johns.


Howard, I like Shaq and I love Papa John's, but the pizza pictured above is just too much of a good thing...specifically pepperoni.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Pray tell, are we looking at the first fruits of your new acquisition for the outdoor kitchen at Oldsarge's home for retired warrior(s)?


No, it isn't. It has been a number of years since I was able to enjoy a pepperoni pizza. Today my aging stomach is far happier with mild Italian sausage.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47832


That is a gorgeous scenery.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47980


How goes it with the pizza oven - have you tried it a second time yet?


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> How goes it with the pizza oven - have you tried it a second time yet?


That is probably going to be Friday's project. The problem is trying to find a recipe for pizza dough in small enough quantities. I'll probably end up making balls and freezing them.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> That is probably going to be Friday's project. The problem is trying to find a recipe for pizza dough in small enough quantities. I'll probably end up making balls and freezing them.


As a household of two (and neither one of us large-portion eaters), my girlfriend, like you, has gotten good at finding creative solutions to scaling down recipes.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> That is probably going to be Friday's project. The problem is trying to find a recipe for pizza dough in small enough quantities. I'll probably end up making balls and freezing them.


I got one of the ovens. Tried it with pre-made crust. Took just as long as with just a pizza stone and closed lid. But I forgot to remove the "flavorizer" bars as directed. And perhaps should have pre-heated for longer. I might try again in the next few days.


----------



## Oldsarge

IT_cyclist said:


> I got one of the ovens. Tried it with pre-made crust. Took just as long as with just a pizza stone and closed lid. But I forgot to remove the "flavorizer" bars as directed. And perhaps should have pre-heated for longer. I might try again in the next few days.


Make sure the needle gets all the way up to the end of hot. I didn't the first time but will next.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> Make sure the needle gets all the way up to the end of hot. I didn't the first time but will next.


On the 2nd try, I removed the bars as directed and the needle was way into the flame section. Still didn't seem to be faster than pizza stone with closed lid. It is, of course, easier to monitor the progress, though.


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, this is the second try. The crust was 7 oz of sourdough, and the topping a home made sauce with sausage and Swiss chard topped with fresh mozzarella, prosciutto and Parmesan. It certainly tasted good but was not cooked in "2-3 minutes". More like 5-7. And it didn't come out with crispy char on the tops of the crust. Still, not so bad. I think that next time I will try something similar on my pizza stone in the oven at 500º. It may turn out that the baker stone is redundant. We shall see.


----------



## Oldsarge

And for a more professional version . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Well, this is the second try. The crust was 7 oz of sourdough, and the topping a home made sauce with sausage and Swiss chard topped with fresh mozzarella, prosciutto and Parmesan. It certainly tasted good but was not cooked in "2-3 minutes". More like 5-7. And it didn't come out with crispy char on the tops of the crust. Still, not so bad. I think that next time I will try something similar on my pizza stone in the oven at 500º. It may turn out that the baker stone is redundant. We shall see.
> 
> View attachment 48121


Your crust may not have that Oh-so-desireable char to it, but that gastronomical work of art does look potentially tasty. Can we hear a "hell yes to the yum?" Thanks for sharing the pictures with us, but when do we get our edible sample of your accomplishment? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I don't know about fresh corn on a pizza . . .


----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48151
> 
> 
> I don't know about fresh corn on a pizza . . .


Common pizza topping in Japan. They also do squid and mayonnaise. 
SWMBO often ordered scallops on pizza when we lived there.


----------



## Oldsarge

Scallops would really work on a_ frutti de la mare_.


----------



## Oldsarge

So, in The Good Italian 3 Il Principe takes his friend the opera singer (a tenor, naturally) to Naples. There they encounter a street food vendor selling what he calls Pizzette. It's also known as Pizza Fritta or Calzone Fritto. Being a super fan of the series, I've watched this a ridiculous number of times and have been fascinated with the dish. I couldn't find any recipes in English so I decided to try it 'in the rough'. I had a small ball of sourdough pizza dough left over, some red sauce (also left over), Scamorzza cheese, Parmesan and fresh basil leaves from the plants growing in my window. I figured, "How hard can this be? Just make half a pizza, fold the dough over into a calzone, seal the edges and gently lower it into my deep fryer set for 350ºF"? The answer is, "Not the least bit hard. And pretty damned good, too." I apologize for not taking a picture, so the next time I do this I'll post some. But if you're a fan of calzone, just imagine it turned into a giant savory donut.

Once I figured out what it really was, finding instructions on YouTube under 'calzone fritto" turned up a bunch of variants, with and without tomato sauce. Would make pretty good party food, I betcha.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> So, in The Good Italian 3 Il Principe takes his friend the opera singer (a tenor, naturally) to Naples. There they encounter a street food vendor selling what he calls Pizzette. It's also known as Pizza Fritta or Calzone Fritto. Being a super fan of the series, I've watched this a ridiculous number of times and have been fascinated with the dish. I couldn't find any recipes in English so I decided to try it 'in the rough'. I had a small ball of sourdough pizza dough left over, some red sauce (also left over), Scamorzza cheese, Parmesan and fresh basil leaves from the plants growing in my window. I figured, "How hard can this be? Just make half a pizza, fold the dough over into a calzone, seal the edges and gently lower it into my deep fryer set for 350ºF"? The answer is, "Not the least bit hard. And pretty damned good, too." I apologize for not taking a picture, so the next time I do this I'll post some. But if you're a fan of calzone, just imagine it turned into a giant savory donut.
> 
> Once I figured out what it really was, finding instructions on YouTube under 'calzone fritto" turned up a bunch of variants, with and without tomato sauce. Would make pretty good party food, I betcha.


Fun post - thank you. When I first got to NYC in the '80s, an obscure pizzeria near work (on a side street with hardly a sign out front, several generations of Italians working in it and yelling at each other all day in Italian) sold those and they were insane.

Sadly, a few years later, the place closed as a developer bought their building and several surrounding ones and put up something (forget what). Since then, I've never found a place that made fried calzones.

Fortunately, back then, my twenty-year-old body could eat a fried calzone for lunch and then be hungry a few hours later. Today, I'd possibly die on the spot if I ate a whole one as I did in those days.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48151
> 
> 
> I don't know about fresh corn on a pizza . . .


Well I certainly do like sweet corn on the cob, but on a pizza? I don't think so!


----------



## Howard

IT_cyclist said:


> Common pizza topping in Japan. They also do squid and mayonnaise.
> SWMBO often ordered scallops on pizza when we lived there.


How about ketchup on pizza?


----------



## Oldsarge

Calzone fritto


----------



## ran23

First time to Portland , I was surprised of the side of corn on many lunch/dinner plates.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48320


How many varieties of pizza are there?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> How many varieties of pizza are there?


 About 168 in that photo.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> About 168 in that photo.


How goes the pizza oven as I believe you are up to effort number three?


----------



## Oldsarge

Currently it's under its dust cover out in the triple digit heat. I am going to try a pesto pizza for meatless Monday but I'm going to put it on the pizza stone in the oven @500º to compare the results. If I don't get a clear decision I guess I'll have to make two, one outside and one in, and see what happens. My preliminary supposition is that if I'm making one pizza just for me, the indoor oven is easier but that the outdoor one will be better for entertaining. We shall see.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> How goes the pizza oven as I believe you are up to effort number three?





Oldsarge said:


> Currently it's under its dust cover out in the triple digit heat. I am going to try a pesto pizza for meatless Monday but I'm going to put it on the pizza stone in the oven @500º to compare the results. If I don't get a clear decision I guess I'll have to make two, one outside and one in, and see what happens. My preliminary supposition is that if I'm making one pizza just for me, the indoor oven is easier but that the outdoor one will be better for entertaining. We shall see.


Passions/hobbies, such as cooking, are best when we regularly practice them and get to enjoy the results of said efforts. If SWMBO were not saddled with cheese allergies I suspect we would be enjoying homemade pizzas on a regular basis at the Eagles Roost.


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, the poor thing!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> About 168 in that photo.


It's a hard decision to make when you can't figure out what pizza to eat.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> It's a hard decision to make when you can't figure out what pizza to eat.


Nah, the obvious answer is, "Yes!"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48369
> 
> 
> View attachment 48370


A hot woman and a slice of pizza? Yes Please!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48369


Just one opinion, but...Nice view!


----------



## Oldsarge

Pizza excess


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Pizza excess
> 
> View attachment 48399


That's The PBF. (Pizza Bacon And Fries)


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> That's The PBF. (Pizza Bacon And Fries)


No...that is an Italian Hamburger/cheeseburger!


----------



## Oldsarge

a la margarita


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48450
> 
> 
> a la margarita


...and the student becomes the master of the forge! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48579


The Grand kids and a Touch of Basil pizza graced and honored our humble nest last evening. Pizza and old movies go well together! Odd choice of movies though...Gettin Hard and Rambo? :icon_scratch: Oh well, life is very good!


----------



## IT_cyclist

No photos, but today I tried a homemade pizza sauce. Everything went in without measurement of any kind other than "that looks like about the right amount."
Roma tomatoes from the garden
diced onion from the garden
fresh basil from the neighbor's garden
garlic powder
black pepper
red pepper
oregano
olive oil
honey
mixed up in blender.
End product looked too thin-- I thought it should probably be simmered until thick, but I was lazy and just spread some on a crust.
SWMBO was impressed.


----------



## Oldsarge

When my sauces are too thin, I melt two parts butter in the microwave, add three parts flour and whisk together. This makes a ball of roux you can then stir into the sauce. Repeat as needed, but do let it cook for 5-10 minutes before adding more.


----------



## Oldsarge

A pretzel shaped pizza?

A prizzal?


----------



## Howard

Or How about a Pizza shaped pretzel?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48838
> 
> 
> View attachment 48839


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48838
> 
> 
> View attachment 48839


He just wants a slice.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48838
> 
> 
> View attachment 48839





Howard said:


>


Uh-oh! Tomato paste/sauce frequently does not agree with the canine gut. That nice blue carpet in Oldsarge's second photo may not be blue much longer!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Uh-oh! Tomato paste/sauce frequently does not agree with the canine gut. That nice blue carpet in Oldsarge's second photo may not be blue much longer!


You find that to be the case? The poodle disagrees. She finds Southern Italian cuisine quite to her liking.


----------



## Howard

Wow, that's a lot of pizza, all you need now is a pizza air freshener.


----------



## Howard




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Wow, that's a lot of pizza, all you need now is a pizza air freshener.


Looks like John Schnatter's bedroom, before the slip of his tongue and the ensuing buy out? LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Looks like John Schnatter's bedroom, before the slip of his tongue and the ensuing buy out? LOL.


I would love to have a pizza room that smelled like pizza.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48982


I always like to pour Ranch on mine.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49001


I will take a slice.


----------



## Oldsarge

Pizza for one.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Before, during, and after.


----------



## Oldsarge

IT_cyclist said:


> Before, during, and after.
> View attachment 49101
> View attachment 49102
> View attachment 49103


Ah! When this current discomfort is (hopefully) past, I shall buy another Shiitake log and try to duplicate your example. Splendid, sir, just splendid.


----------



## Oldsarge

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










This does not strike me as a good idea!


----------



## Fading Fast

tick, tick tick...Howard


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49295
> 
> 
> This does not strike me as a good idea!


Oh My God!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49295
> 
> 
> This does not strike me as a good idea!


LOL, there is nothing worse than water soaked pizza...particularly soapy water! :crazy:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> LOL, there is nothing worse than water soaked pizza...particularly soapy water! :crazy:


or shampoo on your pizza after you've washed your hair, EW!


----------



## IT_cyclist

Happy National Pepperoni Pizza Day everyone!


----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> You find that to be the case? The poodle disagrees. She finds Southern Italian cuisine quite to her liking.


My labs can't have pizza sauce for some reason. Actually, they will eat pizza but I end up cleaning up the aftermath


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49481


Well done, good sir...it lokks to be both healthy and tasty!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49686


Home cooked/baked pizza.....Yum!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49694


A beautiful sunset, two wine goblets and two large pizzas to consume. Sounds like a winning combination to me, but with all those calories, I'm not sure I want to see the she-thing in her bikini! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Rubenesque?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49818
> 
> View attachment 49819


If this was smell-o-vision I'd be breathing in that pizza.


----------



## Oldsarge

If I ever get married again . . .


----------



## Big T

A local mom & pop pizza shop has a stuffed pizza, and we had a riccota, broccoli raub and garlic combo. It was gone before I could think of snapping a pic!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50097
> 
> 
> If I ever get married again . . .


So that would be your go-to pizza?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50097
> 
> 
> If I ever get married again . . .


At once, a pie that could serve as both the dinner entree and, stacked that way, the cake....two birds with one stone! LOL.


----------



## Howard

What are the weirdest pizzas you've eaten? (i.e. spaghetti and meatball, hamburger, taco... etc to name a few)


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> What are the weirdest pizzas you've eaten? (i.e. spaghetti and meatball, hamburger, taco... etc to name a few)


When my wife and I were first dating, there was a pizza shop in her town that purported to be Italian, but if so, it served food unlike anything that I was raised on.

Anyhow, they had weird pizzas and my wife liked them, with a spaghetti pizza (yes, pasta on the pizza), a pineapple pizza (not bad, and quite popular around here today, but with ham also on it.


----------



## Oldsarge

In Germany in about 1971 a friend and I were homesick so we went looking for something 'familiar' and entered a shop advertising '_Originalische Italinische_ Pizza'. We order a pepperoni. You want weird? Instead of pepperoni it was topped with pepperoncini and the cheese was Ermenthaller Swiss. It wasn't inedible just . . . weird squared.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> When my wife and I were first dating, there was a pizza shop in her town that purported to be Italian, but if so, it served food unlike anything that I was raised on.
> 
> Anyhow, they had weird pizzas and my wife liked them, with a* spaghetti pizza* (yes, pasta on the pizza), a *pineapple pizza* (not bad, and quite popular around here today, but with ham also on it.


I've never tried those pizzas before, I would like to one day.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I've never tried those pizzas before, I would like to one day.


The spaghetti pizza, was, how shall I put it, BAD. On the other hand, pineapple was good. We have another local shop that has pineapple and canadian bacon, which is pretty tasty.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> The spaghetti pizza, was, how shall I put it, BAD. On the other hand, pineapple was good. We have another local shop that has pineapple and canadian bacon, which is pretty tasty.


I've enjoyed a few ham and Pineapple pizzas. Odd concept, perhaps, but the finished pie is rather a treat for one's palate! Back in Hoosierville they were called Hawaiian Pizzas. Yum.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> I've enjoyed a few ham and Pineapple pizzas. Odd concept, perhaps, but the finished pie is rather a treat for one's palate! Back in Hoosierville they were called Hawaiian Pizzas. Yum.


Your Hoosierville was on the outskirts of what I call Pennsyltucky! I believe the ham and pineapple is also referred to as "Hawaiian Pizza" around here. Another concoction that was tasty was baby shrimp and black olives.

In any case, if you view the crust as bread and the toppings as the main course, you could pretty much put anything you want (short of liver and onions) on the crust and call it pizza. I remember roughly in 1957 or 1958, my grandmother attempting to make what she heard pizza was: very thick slice of homemade bread, spaghetti sauce and some Romano cheese grated on top. I found the bread soggy and the combo not altogether that good.


----------



## ran23

In the late 70's I was night manager for a pizza chain in town. Empty in the late evening, I was making a pizza to go for a guy. Turned around and he had dropped a handful of pot on the pizza blank with sauce, I covered that with cheese and stuff. Pot is not my ting, so I didn't think about what happened when it hit the hot oven. I am sure I pulled it out early and sent him on his way.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> The spaghetti pizza, was, how shall I put it, BAD. On the other hand, pineapple was good. We have another local shop that has pineapple and canadian bacon, which is pretty tasty.


You know Big T I've had meatball pizza but never spaghetti, sounds like an awful combination if you ask me.


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> In the late 70's I was night manager for a pizza chain in town. Empty in the late evening, I was making a pizza to go for a guy. Turned around and he had dropped a handful of pot on the pizza blank with sauce, I covered that with cheese and stuff. Pot is not my ting, so I didn't think about what happened when it hit the hot oven. I am sure I pulled it out early and sent him on his way.


Pot on a pizza sounds disgusting.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> You know Big T I've had meatball pizza but never spaghetti, sounds like an awful combination if you ask me.


Meatballs are tops on pizza, but only if sliced! Chunks of meatballs are bad, as is pasta.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> You know Big T I've had meatball pizza but never spaghetti, sounds like an awful combination if you ask me.


But if we love pizza and we love spaghetti and meat sauce, what's not to love about spaghetti pizza? Sounds like a natural to me. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Meatballs are tops on pizza, but only if sliced! Chunks of meatballs are bad, as is pasta.


What about anchovies?


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T is right. Pizza is a separate course from pasta; you don't combine the two. You want meatballs in something, put them in soup.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> What about anchovies?


That would be a personal choice! I use little to no salt on my food and anchovies, are, well, salty! I do make exceptions to my rule, and that is when I have a Caesar salad! The bowl absolutely needs an anchovy rubbed around its inside!


----------



## Oldsarge

My feeling is that anchovies are a spice or herbl-like condiment. I never use them whole and these days am more likely to use garum than even anchovy paste. Like the man said, they're salty.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Big T is right. Pizza is a separate course from pasta; you don't combine the two. You want meatballs in something, put them in soup.


Pizza and pasta are two different items and they should be separate.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> That would be a personal choice! I use little to no salt on my food and anchovies, are, well, salty! I do make exceptions to my rule, and that is when I have a Caesar salad! The bowl absolutely needs an anchovy rubbed around its inside!


I've had anchovies on pizza and they're very salty IMO. 🍕


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> My feeling is that anchovies are a spice or herbl-like condiment. I never use them whole and these days am more likely to use garum than even anchovy paste. Like the man said, they're salty.


I searched on Google and anchovies has:

*1,651 mg*

Is this true or is it something different?


----------



## ran23

Back to my Pizza days, 2 Japanese students came in, wanting a fish pizza. I showed them anchovies and shrimp, they wanted that. That was a time I wanted to grab a mini slice out as I cut it up for them.


----------



## Fading Fast

I believe fish, pineapples and pizza - all fine things by themselves - should stay in their individual restricted areas without engaging in any interaction amongst themselves.

Just an opinion, nothing more.


----------



## Big T

Fading Fast said:


> I believe fish, pineapples and pizza - all fine things by themselves - should stay in their individual restricted areas without engaging in any interaction amongst themselves.
> 
> Just an opinion, nothing more.


I'd like it to be 1955, as a three year old, right before I stuck a bobby pin in an electrical socket and the first time of many, of me being knocked on my azz! But that's as likely to happen as ridding the world of these mislabeled pies.

The problem is many of these concoctions only have a bread crust that makes them resemble a pizza. I'm not full blooded Italian, as I am partly Sicilian also, and my most like version of pizza is a sweet sauce, with a variety of cheeses (must have some sharp provolone in that mix) and a sprinkling of garlic and oregano.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> That would be a personal choice! I use little to no salt on my food and anchovies, are, well, salty! I do make exceptions to my rule, and that is when I have a Caesar salad! The bowl absolutely needs an anchovy rubbed around its inside!





Howard said:


> I searched on Google and anchovies has:
> 
> *1,651 mg*
> 
> Is this true or is it something different?


To be sure there is no misunderstanding, I love anchovies...on pizza, in salads and on a few occasions I've dropped a few in soups to add a salty hit. They also provide a very tasty salt hit when nibbled on on their own! However, anchovies are not a convenient indulgence. Mrs Eagle declares me strictly off limits for about 24 hours after I eat them, sometimes relocating to the guest room for a night to emphasize her point. LOL...I think?


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> Back to my Pizza days, 2 Japanese students came in, wanting a fish pizza. I showed them anchovies and shrimp, they wanted that. That was a time I wanted to grab a mini slice out as I cut it up for them.


I'd love a slice of shrimp pizza.


----------



## Howard

Remember back in the days making your own pizza by getting 2 slices of bread, adding mozzarella cheese and sauce, put them in the microwave (or oven) whatever you prefer until hot and melted then enjoy .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

*Grandma Pizza*

So where's The Grandpa Pizza?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> View attachment 50619
> 
> *Grandma Pizza*
> 
> So where's The Grandpa Pizza?


In Grandpa!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51256


While I am not sure what all those toppings are, they sure do look yummy. It's impolite to ask, but I just must....did that come out of your very own pizza oven? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> While I am not sure what all those toppings are, they sure do look yummy. It's impolite to ask, but I just must....did that come out of your very own pizza oven? :icon_scratch:


Sadly, it did not. November in the PNW is more dried bean weather than pizza.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## Howard

Sometimes I like just plain pizza with cheese.


----------



## Howard

How do you guys like your pizza?


----------



## Oldsarge

LOL! Large.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> How do you guys like your pizza?


I prefer mine with sausage, green pepper, mushrooms and, about every other time, with anchovies!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I prefer mine with sausage, green pepper, mushrooms and, about every other time, with anchovies!


I like mushrooms or meatballs on them but there are times when I just prefer plain pizza


----------



## Howard

How about downing slices of this pan pizza?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> How about downing slices of this pan pizza?


A true labor of love.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> A true labor of love.


And once you finish a couple of slices you would bring the rest home for your family.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51401


Better grab the 2 slices or else someone else will.


----------



## Oldsarge

I want any of those so bad!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51545
> 
> 
> I want any of those so bad!


A lovely and very tempting picture of gastronomical delights, for sure, but with that cascade of cheese dropping back to the pizza tin, how can there be any cheese left of that slice? LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51545
> 
> 
> I want any of those so bad!


Which pizza slice shall I choose?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> How do you guys like your pizza?


I'm like you Howard, preferring less, rather than more toppings. Good crust, sauce and cheese. More often than not, I do not like pepperoni, but on occasion I like sweet Italian sausage and mushrooms.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> I'm like you Howard, preferring less, rather than more toppings. Good crust, sauce and cheese. More often than not, I do not like pepperoni, but on occasion I like sweet Italian sausage and mushrooms.


And I like pizza that has a crispy crust, not as greasy and gooey cheese.


----------



## Oldsarge

So I said I wanted a slice of pizza . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51881
> 
> 
> So I said I wanted a slice of pizza . . .


Hope you can share it with us?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51925


Who will eat the last few slices?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Who will eat the last few slices?


you save them for breakfast, the next day, much as I just had a slice from last evening's pie!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> you save them for breakfast, the next day, much as I just had a slice from last evening's pie!


Sorry I don't eat pizza for breakfast, it's not nutritious.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Sorry I don't eat pizza for breakfast, it's not nutritious.


LOL. Howard, you're verging on blasphemy with that kind of talk! You make it healthy with the toppings you add. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

With properly chosen toppings, pizza is the perfect food!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Howard, you're verging on blasphemy with that kind of talk! You make it healthy with the toppings you add. LOL.


pizza to me is considered a lunch or dinner.


----------



## Oldsarge

How about brunch? And how early does brunch become breakfast? Eat it when you want.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> How about brunch? And how early does brunch become breakfast? Eat it when you want.
> 
> View attachment 52057


 Don't some pizzarias offer Bacon or sausage, egg and cheese Breakfast Pizzas? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Don't some pizzarias offer Bacon or sausage, egg and cheese Breakfast Pizzas? :icon_scratch:


If not, they should! You can get breakfast burritos, why not breakfast pizza?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> How about brunch? And how early does brunch become breakfast? Eat it when you want.
> 
> View attachment 52057


maybe after 10am or 11am, then breakfast becomes lunch.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Don't some pizzarias offer Bacon or sausage, egg and cheese Breakfast Pizzas? :icon_scratch:


A breakfast pizza sounds good, is it made just like you make a pizza with the same ingredients?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> If not, they should! You can get breakfast burritos, why not breakfast pizza?


I eat breakfast burritos at Burger King and they're a bit spicy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52874


I'm not sure why, but that slice of NY Style Pepperoni Pizza has me Jonesing for a slice of Deep Dish pizza on this New Year's Day morning. Here's to a happy and prosperous New Year for the AAAC Brotherhood!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52984


You know Sarge not to be gross or anything but I thought on the left side it resembled poop so would that make it a "poop pie"?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> You know Sarge not to be gross or anything but I thought on the left side it resembled poop so would that make it a "poop pie"?


Howard, are you saying you have never before seen and/or enjoyed a chocolate fudge, oreo cookie desert pizza? Try one...it's a must do!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53064


The toppings on this pizza, look very similar to California Pizza Kitchen's Sicilian meat pizza, though that one is thin crust.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, are you saying you have never before seen and/or enjoyed a chocolate fudge, oreo cookie desert pizza? Try one...it's a must do!


Yes I believe I had at one time.


----------



## Howard

Stuffed Crust pizza.


----------



## Big T

The only thing I don’t like about eating pizza........is when it’s all gone!


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> The only thing I don't like about eating pizza........is when it's all gone!


The other is that I can't eat as much as I used to. In college one Sunday night, I ate an entire Shakey's Giant. Tragic, I say.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> The other is that I can't eat as much as I used to. In college one Sunday night, I ate an entire Shakey's Giant. Tragic, I say.


Many of our "appetites " were much larger then! Today, I'm lucky if I can drink 4 or 5 alcoholic drinks in a month (including wine, beer or spirits). But other appetites are much larger, such as surrounding myself (purchasing) more books than humanly possible to read in the years I have left!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53152


Wow, look at all that drippy cheese!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> The other is that I can't eat as much as I used to. In college one Sunday night, I ate an entire Shakey's Giant. Tragic, I say.


How did you feel?


----------



## Oldsarge

Rather surprised. My girlfriend ate half of one as did the date of the guy across the table from me. HE ate a whole one, too. So three Shakey's giants went into four college students once with nothing left over.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53152


Deep Dish...Yum...yum, yum, yum!!!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53241


I feel incentivized to order a gastronomical delight from our local Touch of Basil pizzeria for this evenings dinner! Thank you.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53263


Dang if that goomer ain't a dead ringer for the owner of a local Italian restaurant (Luigi's). Top notch and ever in DuBois, PA, worth a stop!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53323


Hmmnn...a pepperoni and mushroom pan pizza. Call it 'well dressed Texas Toast' and it could be a substantial breakfast! Otherwise eat it cold for an impromptu lunch treat.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53323


Perfectly cooked, just right amount of browned cheese and toasted crust! I'd marry that pie!


----------



## Oldsarge

Lots of people wax ecstatic over the super thin crust Neopolitan style, but to be honest, I like the Roman kind better. Nona used to make pizza out of refrigerator rolls and leftovers. That's how thought pizza was supposed to be until I got into my teens!


----------



## eagle2250

The wife and I were out shopping on Monday and stopped at Panera Bread for lunch. Did ya know they are offering their version of pizza to satisfy the gastronomical delights of their customers. I didn't, but I do now! It is a pizza built on a flatbread platform and frankly, it's better than I expected. Give it a try and let us know what you thin of it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Sausage Mushroom Pizza


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Sausage Mushroom Pizza


Now that is my kind of pizza! Yum.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Now that is my kind of pizza! Yum.


I love sausage, mushroom, pepperoni but not so crazy about anchovies on pizza but I have yet to try to pineapple on them.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I love sausage, mushroom, pepperoni but not so crazy about anchovies on pizza but I have yet to try to pineapple on them.


Anchovies do seem to be an acquired taste, but it is one that I have indeed acquired! LOL.


----------



## ran23

Back in my Pizza Days, a couple Japanese students came in and wanted a fish pizza. Shrimp and anchovies was the best I could do. I really wanted to grab a slice.


----------



## eagle2250

ran23 said:


> Back in my Pizza Days, a couple Japanese students came in and wanted a fish pizza. Shrimp and anchovies was the best I could do. I really wanted to grab a slice.


I like shrimp and I love anchovies. I think it was Socrates who said "know thyself" and I think I do. So I am pretty sure I would enjoy a shrimp and anchovies pizza!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Anchovies do seem to be an acquired taste, but it is one that I have indeed acquired! LOL.


Aren't they a bit salty?


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> Back in my Pizza Days, a couple Japanese students came in and wanted a fish pizza. Shrimp and anchovies was the best I could do. I really wanted to grab a slice.


I have not tried a shrimp pizza before.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I love sausage, mushroom, pepperoni but not so crazy about anchovies on pizza but I have yet to try to pineapple on them.


As long as they're not swimming on the pizza, they're great! There is nothing better than a proper "Caesar Salad", with an anchovy rub!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Aren't they a bit salty?


They are a lot salty (and the exaggerated fishy flavor)....and that is the root of their appeal to me, and I suspect others.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> As long as they're not swimming on the pizza, they're great! There is nothing better than a proper "Caesar Salad", with an anchovy rub!


I love salad as a side dish along with my pizza.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I love salad as a side dish along with my pizza.


Try a Caesar salad something, but make sure it has anchovy rub, around the salad bowl.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Try a Caesar salad something, but make sure it has anchovy rub, around the salad bowl.


Next time My Parents and I along with a friend when this pandemic is over we might head off to our favorite Italian restaurant.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Next time My Parents and I along with a friend when this pandemic is over we might head off to our favorite Italian restaurant.


An anchovy rub adds salty flavor without overwhelming the salad. we'll make you an honorary Italian yet!


----------



## Tweedlover

Some mighty tasty looking pizzas in this thread. We actually threw a frozen pizza in the oven tonight, Wild Mike's pepperoni.. Actually a darn good pizza for store-bought frozen, (my favorite of that category). Decent crust and good sauce.


----------



## Big T

Tweedlover said:


> Some mighty tasty looking pizzas in this thread. We actually threw a frozen pizza in the oven tonight, Wild Mike's pepperoni.. Actually a darn good pizza for store-bought frozen, (my favorite of that category). Decent crust and good sauce.


pour local Aldi's has frozen pizzas that are nearly the equal of most pizza shops and better than many. Key is cooking on a stone, finishing with a few minutes under the broiler.


----------



## eagle2250

Have any of you tried Panera Bread's flatbread pizza? They are actually pretty good for a throw it together entree. Artisinal crust aficionados might be disappointed.


----------



## Howard

How do you guys like frozen pizzas in the freezer section?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> How do you guys like frozen pizzas in the freezer section?


Once in a great while...a very great while! Spinach on a cauliflower crust...they are disgustingly healthy and believe me, they taste it! :crazy:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Once in a great while...a very great while! Spinach on a cauliflower crust...they are disgustingly healthy and believe me, they taste it! :crazy:


I can eat it once in a while, it's not the same as having fresh pizza.


----------



## Tweedlover

Howard said:


> How do you guys like frozen pizzas in the freezer section?


I have found few frozen pizzas that are palatable to me.Wild Mike's is 1 of the few. My favorite chain pizza is Papa Murphey's.


----------



## eagle2250

Tweedlover said:


> I have found few frozen pizzas that are palatable to me.Wild Mike's is 1 of the few. My favorite chain pizza is Papa Murphey's.


With my diet in progress I'm not sure why, but I'm on the hunt for a Wild Mike's frozen pizza! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Tweedlover

For me, I've found that, with pizza ,it's more about the crust and sauce they use than the toppings. If the crust and sauce are tasty, the pizza tastes good to me.


----------



## David J. Cooper

I have been making and enjoying Detroit Style Pizza lately. A bit low brow but delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge

I whipped up a pizza crust from a recipe that required that it 'age' overnight in the fridge. The next day the power went out and I lost my oven. I don't know whether to try it tonight or just start over.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> How do you guys like frozen pizzas in the freezer section?


Mostly no, except for Aldi's. Cook on a pizza stone, and fire the top broiler to crisp the cheese.


----------



## Big T

David J. Cooper said:


> I have been making and enjoying Detroit Style Pizza lately. A bit low brow but delicious.


Have you tried the Pizza Hut iteration of "Detroit style"? We have not, but might, some day!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Tweedlover said:


> I have found few frozen pizzas that are palatable to me.Wild Mike's is 1 of the few. My favorite chain pizza is Papa Murphey's.


Do you like when they're cooked in the microwave or in the oven?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54769


All you need now are garlic breadsticks.


----------



## Tweedlover

Howard said:


> Do you like when they're cooked in the microwave or in the oven?


Microwave merely for warming left-overs.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Big T said:


> Have you tried the Pizza Hut iteration of "Detroit style"? We have not, but might, some day!


We are so well served by independent pizza restaurants and trucks we never go to a chain.
My experience with Detroit Style is with my attempts at it.


----------



## eagle2250

Tweedlover said:


> Microwave merely for warming left-overs.


It sounds odd, I'm sure, but I eat my leftover pizza straight out of the fridge, cold! It's the manly way to do it...and besides, SWMBO said It's the way to do it. LOL!


----------



## Oldsarge

I made a pizza last night with a Neapolitan style crust and homemade sauce. It was a 12-incher and good enough that I hate the whole thing. It still needs some tweaking but I think I'm onto something.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Going to try the Margherita I watched being made for Stanley Tucci when he was in Napoli. The crust has been sitting around developing flavor all day. I boiled some artichokes to have as an accompaniment.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55009


That could be a pizza for a whole family.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55169


such a nice variety of pizzas, don't know which slice to take first?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55304


Wow, there's more crust than pizza.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55304


The good news is you have your pizza and your garlic twists all in one box...Enjoy! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55585
> 
> 
> View attachment 55586
> 
> 
> View attachment 55588


A tomato salad on the side goes very nicely with our pizza. Just don't let the salad distract us from the good stuff! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55596


What is that she's hugging?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55632


Ya gotta love that rustic, but natural dining table, set for two...and the view is promisingly stunning!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55632


Did they order from Pizza Hut?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55927


How about an Irish pizza, topped with corned beef and cabbage?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> How about an Irish pizza, topped with corned beef and cabbage?


No, Doesn't sound appetizing!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> How about an Irish pizza, topped with corned beef and cabbage?


On a soda bread crust?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Technically these are bruschetti but with your eyes closed you'd be hard pressed to tell the difference.

I took the poodle to the salon today and while she was being pampered and primped I had lunch at my neighborhood's newest pizza joint. It's been getting rave reviews and well deserves them. For the Oregonians among the brotherhood, it's called simply Milwaukie Pizza. Man!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56615


In my experience, tomatoes have never looked any better, but just what are we looking at? I assume the presentation in the upper right corner of the photo is a Tomato Basil Pizza, but what is in those fluted pie pans...perhaps Tomato Basil quiche? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> In my experience, tomatoes have never looked any better, but just what are we looking at? I assume the presentation in the upper right corner of the photo is a Tomato Basil Pizza, but what is in those fluted pie pans...perhaps Tomato Basil quiche? :icon_scratch:


A good guess. Given the pathetic quality of store tomatoes, it's one of the better uses for them.


----------



## Oldsarge

The ultimate is Romance, heart shaped pizzas in Venice!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> The ultimate is Romance, heart shaped pizzas in Venice!
> 
> View attachment 56661
> 
> View attachment 56662


To be shared with someone you love.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> The ultimate is Romance, heart shaped pizzas in Venice!
> 
> View attachment 56661


What a great idea...heart shaped pizzas served in Venice, but alas, SWMBO would still have her allergies to cheese products and would gift me with the proverbial stink-eye, as I ate them all by myself! Uh-Oh. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Made pizza last night and topped it with a simple tomato sauce (whole peeled Cento tomatoes crushed by hand, olive oil, salt, oregano, minced garlic, peperoncino, ground pepper, and a splash of red wind vinegar), and a mixture of whole milk mozzarella and sharp provolone. Simplicity itself but darned tasty.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56929
> 
> View attachment 56930


The wife and I made our monthly pilgrimage to the Commissary at Patrick Space Force Base yesterday. I think we saw both Captain Kirk and Mr Spock, but one thing (or perhaps I should say multiple things) for sure that we did see were over 40+ different varieties of frozen, boxed pizzas for sale. Egads....can't we feed our Star Fleet better than that? LOL.


----------



## ran23

Watching Star Trek VI and finally down to 169. can't deal with this.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57005


Yum...Deep Dish Delicious! I wasn't feeling hungry, but I am now. LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Yum...Deep Dish Delicious! I wasn't feeling hungry, but I am now. LOL.


Over Here, it's still breakfast time.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

One for you and one for me!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Tonight will be an H-E-B store brand rising crust pepperoni pizza with ranch dressing, split three ways, Michelob Ultras for me and the lady of the house, Busch for our son, and ice cream cones of low fat mint chip while we search Netflix. Man, our lives are just so glamorous! The excitement is palpable.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57328
> 
> 
> One for you and one for me!


At first glance at those pepperoni slices, I was seeing small meatballs and thinking..."wow, what a great idea!" However, pepperoni is my second favorite pizza topping, with anchovies being my first choice. Not many diners properly appreciate anchovies as a gastronomical delight, so I can eat slowly, savoring each and every bite. You,


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57328
> 
> 
> One for you and one for me!


Don't mind if I do.


----------



## Oldsarge

Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of raccoons? The pizza knows!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57542


I've never tried cooking pizzas on a grill. Perhaps that can be one of my new adventures this summer....it's on the "bucket list!"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57713


Aha! Dinner for two and surf side seats, no less. Romantic methinks.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57713


Where's the breadsticks and dipping sauce?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58146


Last evening the family enjoyed a giant meat lovers pizza and I had a piece of grilled chicken. Jeez Louise...Life just is not fair!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58146


What kind of pizza is that? Looks like a Margarita.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Last evening the family enjoyed a giant meat lovers pizza and I had a piece of grilled chicken. Jeez Louise...Life just is not fair!


How was it?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58188
> 
> 
> View attachment 58192


I like pizza that comes out of a brick oven, nice and crispy.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> How was it?


If you asking about the grilled chicken, it was decidedly dry and woody. I'm pretty sure they have been keeping it warm on the grill too long, waiting for some fool to come along and buy it and it appears I was that fool. :angry: The rest of the family really enjoyed their pizza!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58345


The shot above intrigues me. It appears similar/almost identical to some scenery incorporated in that old, classic movie, The Quiet Man, starring John Wayne and Maureen O'Hara.:icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

It's Castle Combe, adjudged the prettiest village in England. It's also misposted! Sorry.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58429


I'm not sure if it is a result of the ongoing lectures being directed at me by SWMBO or the medicos that forces me to have to ask this question, but what is the attraction of pairing French fries with pizza to make a meal? Lot of carbs, for sure. Oh lawd, I do get so confused! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58429


No one should be eating by their computer.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58888


Tha looks like the deep dish pizza I used to eat, far too regularly, in Chicago. Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59162
> 
> 
> View attachment 59163
> 
> View attachment 59164


That's a whole lot of pizza.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> I'm not sure if it is a result of the ongoing lectures being directed at me by SWMBO or the medicos that forces me to have to ask this question, but what is the attraction of pairing French fries with pizza to make a meal? Lot of carbs, for sure. Oh lawd, I do get so confused! LOL.


Perhaps it is merely prudence, providing a solid base for an accompanying bottle of wine or pitcher of beer!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59162
> 
> 
> View attachment 59163
> 
> View attachment 59164


I really do love pizza....It seems to my palate to be the perfect meal at dinner and it is certainly in competition to be the breakfast of champions. In the interest of my continual dieting efforts, I will curse my gastronomical weakness for this food of the gawds and swear off it, at times for as long as (almost) six weeks or so. Then I will fall off the abstinence wagon and directly into the pizza tin...again! Life can be really hard. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59290
> 
> 
> View attachment 59291


You order Di'Giorno.


----------



## Oldsarge

I think this might be a Kosher pizza. Given the very long history of Jews in Italy, it makes sense.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Our Family is bringing in a pizza for Father's Day.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59807


What does that say?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What does that say?


No idea


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59895


I love pepperoni pizza.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60005


They forgot the buttered breadsticks.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60310


Looks delicious, but truth be known, if I were to eat that much cheese in a single sitting, I would have to down an ExLax chaser to keep the pipes flowing freely!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60310


Wow, that is some cheese pull.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60358


Looking good, but where's the pepperoni.....or sausage....or ham ....or all of the above. Also, don't forget the anchovies!


----------



## Oldsarge

How about this?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> How about this?
> 
> View attachment 60393


That is definitely my kind of pizza! Thank you, my friend, as you just may have altered my today's dinner and tomorrow morning's breakfast plans. Mrs Eagle has a cheese allergy, so all that deliciousness will be mine....Bwahahaha! :angry:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Looking good, but where's the pepperoni.....or sausage....or ham ....or all of the above. Also, don't forget the anchovies!


I think I might have had anchovies pizza before, much too salty for my taste.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60422


Is it stuffed crust?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is it stuffed crust?


I think it's just thick. I used to make all my pizzas like that, though in a rectangular pan.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

More Pizzicato.


----------



## drlivingston

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60741
> 
> 
> More Pizzicato.


So close to the prize.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60821


A Touch of Basil will be providing tonight's meal at the eagles crib! I sense there are anchovies in my immediate future. Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60834


Did you just order that? Looks delicious.


----------



## eagle2250

I sit before the keyboard this morning munching on a slice of leftover pizza from A Touch of Basil last evening, as Mrs Eagle, sitting in the Ekorne, paraphrases Lt Colonel Bill Kilgor from the movie classic Apocalypse Now, saying "I hate the smell of anchovies in the morning, just as much as I did last evening. They smell like....FISH, really stinky fish!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60957


Could that be Egypt?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Could that be Egypt?


It is.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60996


That looks really good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61316


I'll take 2 slices.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61316


The perfect four course lunch....or dinner!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61634


How are you supposed to slice that pizza?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> How are you supposed to slice that pizza?


LOL. Don't slice it...just eat the whole pizza pie, from the center out to the crust!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Don't slice it...just eat the whole pizza pie, from the center out to the crust!


LOL, I wish.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Hey Sarge how would you like a huge ass pizza slice, maybe bring it home to your wife and kids and slice it up for dinner?


----------



## Oldsarge

Since my wife died in '14 and my kids are long grown and gone, why doesn't she just make a personal delivery?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Hey Sarge how would you like a huge ass pizza slice, maybe bring it home to your wife and kids and slice it up for dinner?


That looks like a slice of A Touch of Basile's 28" XXXL Pizza.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Since my wife died in '14 and my kids are long grown and gone, why doesn't she just make a personal delivery?


How big of a box would she need to deliver that huge pizza?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62330


Pizza for two, in bed and under the stars. It just cannot get much better than that. Let's just hope it doesn't rain! LOL.


----------



## ran23

Pizza and Red wine.


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> Pizza and Red wine.


With a good woman.


----------



## Oldsarge

And a couple of her happy great grandkids to play with the poodle.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Child provided for scale.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62503
> 
> 
> Child provided for scale.


That's enough to feed a family.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> That's enough to feed a family.


A very LARGE family.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Just had pizza for dinner yesterday.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

With anchovies!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63562
> 
> 
> With anchovies!


I'm not crazy about anchovies on pizza but I'll have them once in a while.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63562
> 
> 
> With anchovies!


Yum! Anchovies are a favorite of mine...I do so love the salt hit!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63930


I sworn that looks like icing on the pizza.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I sworn that looks like icing on the pizza.


I think it's Ranch Dressing. Why? I dunno.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I think it's Ranch Dressing. Why? I dunno.


Because it taste surprisingly good. Didn't expect it to do so, but it did!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I think it's Ranch Dressing. Why? I dunno.


I put Ranch on pizza sometimes, it's delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64350


Are we looking at one of your 'home fired' creations, my friend? In any event, things are looking pretty darned tasty!


----------



## Oldsarge

Nope, just a random pup'n'pizza pic.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65441


That must be great pizza if the diner is induced to close their eyes when they take each bite! I've enjoyed some good pizza, but not quite that good! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65605


"Extra cheese, extra pepperoni?" Must be a Papa John's Shaq-a-roni pizza. All that pepperoni reminds me of a Detroit Style Pizza I bought from our local Pizza Hut several weeks back....a rectangular creation featuring parallel rivers of upgraded tomato sauce smothering more than a generous serving of pepperoni slices. Oddly, they didn't take the time to spread the slices out, but rather left the pepperoni stacke six to eight slices high in each location! Guess that old adage applies to pizza shop chains too..."You just can't get good help these days!" LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> "Extra cheese, extra pepperoni?" Must be a Papa John's Shaq-a-roni pizza. All that pepperoni reminds me of a Detroit Style Pizza I bought from our local Pizza Hut several weeks back....a rectangular creation featuring parallel rivers of upgraded tomato sauce smothering more than a generous serving of pepperoni slices. Oddly, they didn't take the time to spread the slices out, but rather left the pepperoni stacke six to eight slices high in each location! Guess that old adage applies to pizza shop chains too..."You just can't get good help these days!" LOL.


Just last week with my friend we both had The Pizza Box from Pizza Hut, it came with 2 pies, garlic breadsticks and boneless wings.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> "Extra cheese, extra pepperoni?" Must be a Papa John's Shaq-a-roni pizza. All that pepperoni reminds me of a Detroit Style Pizza I bought from our local Pizza Hut several weeks back....a rectangular creation featuring parallel rivers of upgraded tomato sauce smothering more than a generous serving of pepperoni slices. Oddly, they didn't take the time to spread the slices out, but rather left the pepperoni stacke six to eight slices high in each location! Guess that old adage applies to pizza shop chains too..."You just can't get good help these days!" LOL.





eagle2250 said:


> "Extra cheese, extra pepperoni?" Must be a Papa John's Shaq-a-roni pizza. All that pepperoni reminds me of a Detroit Style Pizza I bought from our local Pizza Hut several weeks back....a rectangular creation featuring parallel rivers of upgraded tomato sauce smothering more than a generous serving of pepperoni slices. Oddly, they didn't take the time to spread the slices out, but rather left the pepperoni stacke six to eight slices high in each location! Guess that old adage applies to pizza shop chains too..."You just can't get good help these days!" LOL.


We tried a Detroit style pizza twice, doubt if we will get one again. Why? Right out of the box it tasted great, and was assembled nicely. But there are only two of us, and we are good for not even finishing half of that pie. Warm, right from Pizza Hut, it was pretty good. Cold, it was not palatable at all. We even tried reheating in the oven, just was not very good.


----------



## Howard

The Dinner Box from Pizza Hut comes with 2 pies, hot wings and garlic breadsticks along with dipping sauce on the side.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> The Dinner Box from Pizza Hut comes with 2 pies, hot wings and garlic breadsticks along with dipping sauce on the side.


Appears to have good potential, but I think I will stick with A Touch of Basil Pizzeria for our Italian pie dinner box. It consists of one 28" round pizza, topped as you so order it to be done. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65891
> 
> 
> View attachment 65917


The deep dish pizza is my preference. Paraphrasing, I'll take the late Michael Jackson's advice on this one..."Eat it, just eat it!" LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> The deep dish pizza is my preference. Paraphrasing, I'll take the late Michael Jackson's advice on this one..."Eat it, just eat it!" LOL.


That was "Beat It" by Michael Jackson "Eat It" was Weird Al Yankovic.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66369


I'd sure like to roll her dough!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66369


Jeez Louise, the last time I saw those, they were cradling a great big beer stein!  LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Pizza and beer, the perfect combo!


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66369


Thought this was a pizza thread!


----------



## ran23

Beer and Pizza was great in the 70's, until my buddy came back from a Italy visit and now it is wine and pizza.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Pizza and beer, the perfect combo!


I thought it was pizza and a bottle of Coke.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I thought it was pizza and a bottle of Coke.


RC Cola and a bag of Wise potato chips.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I thought it was pizza and a bottle of Coke.


After my stomach rebelled at the gastronomical chicanery of my younger years, I sometimes found it necessary to pair my pepperoni pizza, topped with dried red peppers, with a tall, ice cold glass of milk to keep the fire in my belly under control. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> RC Cola and a bag of Wise potato chips.


How about soda and Flaming Hot Cheetos?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> How about soda and Flaming Hot Cheetos?


Nope, you sure can tell ya ain't from the boonies (Pennsyltucky).


----------



## Oldsarge

You know, I don't think I've even _seen_ an RC Cola in over fifty years. Where are they sold these days?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66875


That's not how you eat a pizza!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> That's not how you eat a pizza!


Indeed, I like my pizza covered in pepperoni, but prefer my women not to be covered in....pizza sauce and cheese! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, I like my pizza covered in pepperoni, but prefer my women not to be covered in....pizza sauce and cheese! LOL.


Like they say, you can have your pizza and eat her too.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68605
> 
> 
> View attachment 68607


Can I be saved a slice?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69533


Casual dining? That's a lot of pizza for just one person! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69533


I like it. 👍


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Casual dining? That's a lot of pizza for just one person! LOL.


No one should be eating pizza on the floor, in the dining room is much better.


----------



## Oldsarge

I've eaten bigger back in the day.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70303


I see pepperoni slices and crumbled bacon, but where are the anchovies? In any event, YUM!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71253
> 
> 
> View attachment 71255


Yum! On our monthly trips to the Patrick USSF Base I would occasionally drop in to Anthony's Pizza for a slice (or two).. I tried to do so on yesterday's visit and was disappointed to find that Anthony's had closed their location on base. Captain James Tiberious Kirk must not be a pizza fan?  LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

The horror!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72707


She better save me a slice. :angry:


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72153


If I wanted to order one of those, how would I describe it or what would I call it? It sure looks delicious!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> If I wanted to order one of those, how would I describe it or what would I call it? It sure looks delicious!


Damned if i know. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73235


Yum! I could use a slice of the above for my Christmas Eve breakfast, It just doesn't get much better than that. LOL.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73235


Yum! I could use a slice of the above for my Christmas Eve breakfast, It just doesn't get much better than that. LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Yum! I could use a slice of the above for my Christmas Eve breakfast, It just doesn't get much better than that. LOL.


Is pizza filling in the morning?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Is pizza filling in the morning?


A well and properly made pizza is always filling, because most of us don't stop eating until we have to loosen our belts! Just saying.....I wonder if there is any such thing as a Christmas pizza? LOL.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> A well and properly made pizza is always filling, because most of us don't stop eating until we have to loosen our belts! Just saying.....I wonder if there is any such thing as a Christmas pizza? LOL.


No Christmas breakfast pizza for me! We had a variety of pasta dishes last evening and my belt is still beyond tight!

Merry Christmas to all, this fine morning, and we'll revisit this topic on Christmas morning, 2022!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A well and properly made pizza is always filling, because most of us don't stop eating until we have to loosen our belts! Just saying.....I wonder if there is any such thing as a Christmas pizza? LOL.


I've never heard of a Christmas Pizza before.


----------



## ran23

Pineapple and Ham?


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> Pineapple and Ham?


That I've seen on a pizza before.


----------



## Big T

ran23 said:


> Pineapple and Ham?


Dear wife had one of those the other evening. It didn't do anything for me and I didn't give it a second glance the next mornin.


----------



## Oldsarge

It would take a good fresh pineapple and a very fine ham to make that successful, IMO.


----------



## eagle2250

ran23 said:


> Pineapple and Ham?


I think they call that Hawaiian Pizza.........


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74125


Looking good. Tell us the delicacy pictured above is a product of the Oldsarge pizzeria!


----------



## Oldsarge

No, but I'm giving it due consideration. My poor daughter is allergic to all things nightshade (tomatoes, potatoes, eggplant, etc.) and that would be just the ticket for her.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Looking good. Tell us the delicacy pictured above is a product of the Oldsarge pizzeria!


There is a pizzeria named after Sarge it's located in Ridgefield, NJ.


----------



## Howard

How about a Pizza Pasta?


----------



## Oldsarge

The ideal combination!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> How about a Pizza Pasta?


It might prove tasty right out of the oven, but I wouldn't want to eat a slice of it cold for breakfast on the morrow! BTW, that is a mighty small slice of pizza imho?


----------



## ran23

I'll never forget the time a guy reached over and dropped a handful of weed on the pizza I was making him. I didn't even think about the oven smelling like it. I was young and stupid, just sent him on his way when it was done. life


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> The ideal combination!


Have you been to an Italian restaurant where they had that on the menu?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Have you been to an Italian restaurant where they had that on the menu?


Never


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Pizza bianca


----------



## eagle2250

I picked up a couple of frozen cauliflower crust pizzas at Costco yesterday. The picture on the box looks a lot like what we see in the picture above. I can't help but wonder if this could have a positive effect on one's elevated triglyceride levels? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76437
> 
> 
> View attachment 76439


The pizza on top looks even bigger that A Touch of Basil's 28" big boy. Would that be a 36" pizza? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> The pizza on top looks even bigger that A Touch of Basil's 28" big boy. Would that be a 36" pizza? :icon_scratch:


I'm guessing a 54".


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76933


I don't know if pizza is supposed to have so much pepperoni, I could be wrong.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I don't know if pizza is supposed to have so much pepperoni, I could be wrong.


Not if you are trying to avoid buying a new belt. LOL. Pepperoni is about as calorie dense as it gets!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77241


Valentines Day is just a few short weeks down the road! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Valentines Day is just a few short weeks down the road! LOL.


What will you treating your wife to?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What will you treating your wife to?


Well Howard, ironically about 12 years back, she was diagnosed with a cheese allergy, so I won't be treating her to one of those heart shaped pizzas. However, I will treat her to a home prepared breakfast in bed and then, much later in the day I will entertain her with a nice dinner out. That will probably be about it.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Well Howard, ironically about 12 years back, she was diagnosed with a cheese allergy, so I won't be treating her to one of those heart shaped pizzas. However, I will treat her to a home prepared breakfast in bed and then, much later in the day I will entertain her with a nice dinner out. That will probably be about it.


Enjoy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

your oven?


----------



## Oldsarge

ran23 said:


> your oven?


I wish. I was on a tour of Italy and the tour included a dinner with an Italian family. There were four generations all under one roof, grapes and olive trees growing down the slope, a huge vegetable garden, chickens, a dog and a wood fired pizza oven in the back yard. I wanted to tell the tour director, "Y'all go on ahead without me. I'll just move in here."


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> There is a pizzeria named after Sarge it's located in Ridgefield, NJ.


I looked it up. Yanno, if I lived on the other coast, I'd check it out. Flanderian, old fellow is it close enough for you to do a reconnoiter?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78303


A romantic, candlelit Italian dinner for two? Nice!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78479


Perfect Valentines Day feast! His and her pizza, no arguing who gets the last slice!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78767


Maybe yesterday I shouldn't have had a 3rd slice of pizza, I should've stopped at 2, I felt bloated afterwards and needed a nap.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 79083


Settled in for a night of TV and feasting! Life is good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

That is one loaded pizza.


----------



## eagle2250

And it looks to be a pizza...for just one...filling, but not overly so!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

I think Pepperoni Pizza is lunch today.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84206


A cold slice of a local facsimile of the above serves as, or perhaps I should say was served as, my breakfast this AM. Lesson learned..."gotta have the kids over more often for pizza night!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85120


Is anyone having a pizza party?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85256
> 
> 
> View attachment 85257
> 
> 
> View attachment 85258


Those pizzas look really good.


----------



## Big T

Just finished my breakfast slice, basic square cut piece, sauce and cheese and nothing else. I have quit eating pepperoni, as (to me) it really doesn’t seem to add anything positive that you can’t get from peppers, onions, etc.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Just finished my breakfast slice, basic square cut piece, sauce and cheese and nothing else. I have quit eating pepperoni, as (to me) it really doesn’t seem to add anything positive that you can’t get from peppers, onions, etc.


T, Have you had a breakfast pizza before?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> T, Have you had a breakfast pizza before?


Not a fan, Howard. Friends of ours always have breakfast pizzas for every day gathering, and, to me, potatoes or eggs do not belong on pizza. 

My tastes are pretty mundane, nothing even approaching foodie status.


----------



## Oldsarge

Breakfast burrito I can understand and enjoy. Breakfast pizza is best enjoyed as a leftover around 10:00 a.m.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Not a fan, Howard. Friends of ours always have breakfast pizzas for every day gathering, and, to me, potatoes or eggs do not belong on pizza.
> 
> My tastes are pretty mundane, nothing even approaching foodie status.



Pizza is good when it is hot and fresh but not when it's stale and cold.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Breakfast burrito I can understand and enjoy. Breakfast pizza is best enjoyed as a leftover around 10:00 a.m.


With a cup of coffee.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Not a fan, Howard. Friends of ours always have breakfast pizzas for every day gathering, and, to me, potatoes or eggs do not belong on pizza.
> 
> My tastes are pretty mundane, nothing even approaching foodie status.


Ham and fresh pineapple make excellent toppings for a breakfast pizza...both filling and arguably refreshing on which to start a good day!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Ham and fresh pineapple make excellent toppings for a breakfast pizza...both filling and arguably refreshing on which to start a good day!


And scrambled eggs too.


----------



## Howard

Have you guys had a worst slice of pizza before?


----------



## Oldsarge

Years ago in Frankfurt am Main, this homesick young Californian went looking for a pizza. My buddy and I found a shop labeled "Originalische Italianische Pizza" and went in to order a pepperoni pizza. It was weird! It wasn't pepperoni, it was pepperoncini and the cheese was Ermenthaler. Not inedible when you're young and hungry, but seriously weird. Not, we never went back.


----------



## eagle2250

My worst slice of pizza? It was perhaps a dozen years back, about a year after her allergist had diagnosed Mrs Eagle with and allergy to cheeses and other fermented milk products. Being a considerate husband I temporarily eliminated pizzas from my diet in order to be simpatico with her dietary limitations.However, when the cravings for such became unmanagably intense we got desperate and ordered a sausage and mushroom pie, but without any cheese...just sauce, mushroom slices and crumbled sausage. It wasn't inedible, but it was the poorest excuse for pizza that I yet experienced. Nuff said!

PS: Time passed, chivalry must have died and I went back to ordering my pizzas with cheese in addition to other toppings, while Mrs Eagle must content herself with a salad, chicken fingers or whatever other items are available without cheese products in them!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Years ago in Frankfurt am Main, this homesick young Californian went looking for a pizza. My buddy and I found a shop labeled "Originalische Italianische Pizza" and went in to order a pepperoni pizza. It was weird! It wasn't pepperoni, it was pepperoncini and the cheese was Ermenthaler. Not inedible when you're young and hungry, but seriously weird. Not, we never went back.


Is pepperoncini like a spice?


----------



## Oldsarge

It's Italian pickled peppers. You see them in the store in the pickles section. They come both whole and sliced, red and yellow. They go really good on a hamburger. On a pizza? Not so much.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It's Italian pickled peppers. You see them in the store in the pickles section. They come both whole and sliced, red and yellow. They go really good on a hamburger. On a pizza? Not so much.


I'd probably want to have them but not My Parents we're trying to cut down on the spices but knowing My Father will start bitching on how you need to stop having spicy foods cause it's not good for you cause it's gonna effect you later on in life.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I'd probably want to have them but not My Parents we're trying to cut down on the spices but knowing My Father will start bitching on how you need to stop having spicy foods cause it's not good for you cause it's gonna effect you later on in life.


Howard, give your Dad the benefit of the doubt. He is not "bitching," but rather sharing his life experiences with you to help you avoid dietary mistakes he might have made and is paying for as the years pass. I know I am paying the piper for a diet and lifestyle not so well managed...yes, I bitch at my kids and grand kids too! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

I think today will be a pizza lunch. or shrimp tacos.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

How about a delicious Chocolate Mint dessert pizza? You can have that right after you've finished your meal.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85488


That is a horribly defective beagle! I have never seen one not making a fool of itself snatching, attempting to snatch, begging, staring you down or otherwise doing their dangest to get some of whatever you’re eating!


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> How about a delicious Chocolate Mint dessert pizza? You can have that right after you've finished your meal.


Is the mint some sort of ice cream? Would be perfect!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Is the mint some sort of ice cream? Would be perfect!



The mint is in the ice cream.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

How do you guys eat your pizza? By the end tip or do you fold it in half and then eat it?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> How do you guys eat your pizza? By the end tip or do you fold it in half and then eat it?


Howard, you start at the outer edge and work your way in.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Howard, you start at the outer edge and work your way in.


Sometimes I like to be neat and use a knife and fork, that's just me.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Sometimes I like to be neat and use a knife and fork, that's just me.


As do I on occasion. Regardless, I always dispose of the crust first!


----------



## Oldsarge

I save the crust for last and share it with the poodle. I never met a dog that didn't love pizza crust.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> I save the crust for last and share it with the poodle. I never met a dog that didn't love pizza crust.


Crusts, bread and similar wheat products give the Beag absolute horrid gas! She could clear a baseball stadium with eating a single pizza slice crust!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> As do I on occasion. Regardless, I always dispose of the crust first!


You can use the crust for dipping sauce.


----------



## Oldsarge

For Everyone's Information: I was just turned onto a company called "Solo Stove" that sells backyard fireplaces that are smokeless and burn everything down to puffy ash. That's all very well but more importantly, they are about to bring out a wood-fired pizza oven that not only does the same thing but cooks pizza! These won't be available until early June but when I get back from Italy, you can bet I'll be sending in an order!

The usual 'I have no connection with this company . . .' caveats apply.


----------



## Oldsarge

Gonna do THIS!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Gonna do THIS!
> View attachment 85742


The whole pie or just one slice?


----------



## Howard

Well Sarge if you're going to do that I will gobble down these gigantic slices of pizza.


----------



## Oldsarge

If that thing cooks pizza as fast as they do in Napoli, I'll be baking several of them and having the neighborhood over!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> If that thing cooks pizza as fast as they do in Napoli, I'll be baking several of them and having the neighborhood over!


Do you have the stomach to eat those big slices?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Gonna do THIS!
> View attachment 85742


"Gonna do this?" Does that mean you are going to make it in your home based pizza oven, personally consume it (one slice or many) or both?  
All fine options, for sure.


----------



## Oldsarge

Bake it. Sadly the days when I could consume an entire Shakey's Giant by myself are far in the past.  

Yes, I really did, one Sunday night back in college.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Bake it. Sadly the days when I could consume an entire Shakey's Giant by myself are far in the past.
> 
> Yes, I really did, one Sunday night back in college.


What do their pizzas look like? Are they big enough?


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Bake it. Sadly the days when I could consume an entire Shakey's Giant by myself are far in the past.
> 
> Yes, I really did, one Sunday night back in college.


In college my brain did not work as quickly as my mouth/stomach (or other parts of my anatomy).


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What do their pizzas look like? Are they big enough?


Shakey's Giant? They are 15" in diameter and have 12 slices.


----------



## Howard

Oh Good Lord, that is one giant pizza, that could take days to even finish, you can have pizza for dinner every day for the next week!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Shakey's Giant? They are 15" in diameter and have 12 slices.


Locally, A Touch Of Basile Pizzaria will prepare you a 28" monster. One slice of that is just about all I can handle at one sitting, but I have seen grandkids attempt a second slice. Although I can't say that I have ever seen them finish that second slice!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86149


Must be a pizza party.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86425


I bet I can eat all that, I counted 30 boxes of pizza.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I bet I can eat all that, I counted 30 boxes of pizza.


Or are we looking at thirty empty pizza boxes (waiting to be filled)?


----------



## Oldsarge

Or thirty empty boxes after Howard gets done?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Or thirty empty boxes after Howard gets done?



If I was very hungry I could probably eat 1 box of pizza and it must be either pepperoni or meatball.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Or are we looking at thirty empty pizza boxes (waiting to be filled)?


Filled with any toppings?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Filled with any toppings?


The only limits on the potential toppings to be found in those boxes are only imposed by our respective imaginations!. LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> The only limits on the potential toppings to be found in those boxes are only imposed by our respective imaginations!. LOL.


How about pepperoni or meatball?


----------



## Oldsarge

If the meatballs were tiny, it would work perfectly. If they were big, they'd roll off when you tried to pick the piece up.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> If the meatballs were tiny, it would work perfectly. If they were big, they'd roll off when you tried to pick the piece up.


But slice them and put ‘em on! May I suggest using equal parts pork to beef and add ricotta cheese to taste, prior to cooking.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> If the meatballs were tiny, it would work perfectly. If they were big, they'd roll off when you tried to pick the piece up.


I've had slices of pizza with big meatballs before, you just need to find a way to keep them on the slice so they don't fall off.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I've had slices of pizza with big meatballs before, you just need to find a way to keep them on the slice so they don't fall off.


Biodegradable super glue, of course. Now enjoy your pizza...LOL!


----------



## Big T

One thing I learned growing up, is don't overthink what you're eating, just be glad you're eating (plus I had very hungry other family members, that if I stalled taking a serving, the food may be all gone in another 60 seconds).


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> One thing I learned growing up, is don't overthink what you're eating, just be glad you're eating (plus I had very hungry other family members, that if I stalled taking a serving, the food may be all gone in another 60 seconds).


T, How many family members did you have?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> T, How many family members did you have?


It depends Howard! Immediate family, there were five of us, but with Italian families, the total includes aunts, uncles, grandparents, cousins and whoever! Lots of stragglers. When I hit my teen years me and my chums hung out a lot at a farm outside of town. Spent many nights there! The family had eleven kids and all of their friends were always welcome at their table.

The good old days!


----------



## Big T

Big T said:


> It depends Howard! Immediate family, there were five of us, but with Italian families, the total includes aunts, uncles, grandparents, cousins and whoever! Lots of stragglers. When I hit my teen years me and my chums hung out a lot at a farm outside of town. Spent many nights there! The family had eleven kids and all of their friends were always welcome at their table.
> 
> The good old days!


Benefits of growing up in rural Pennsyltucky!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86572


A perfect lunch combination, spectacular views to make love with our eyes and an equally spectacular pizza to flirt with our taste buds. Life is so good!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Calzone!


----------



## georginamorris

I really like BBQ pizza


----------



## Big T

For me, thin crust, basic sauce and cheese pizza.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> For me, thin crust, basic sauce and cheese pizza.


Throw some sausage and spinach in with the sausage and cheese mentioned above and count me in!


----------



## Oldsarge

Simple margarita is the classic and the base for all the others but I'm with Eagle. Sausage becomes it--and maybe some caramelized onion.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> For me, thin crust, basic sauce and cheese pizza.



I like plain pizza, it has to have a crispy crunchy crust, cheese and sauce, plus it has to come out of the brick oven.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I like plain pizza, it has to have a crispy crunchy crust, cheese and sauce, plus it has to come out of the brick oven.


Absolutely the same with me, Howard! Crispy, crunchy crust, sauce and cheese a bit burnt.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Absolutely the same with me, Howard! Crispy, crunchy crust, sauce and cheese a bit burnt.


I can't remember the last time I had a delicious slice of pizza that came out of the oven, probably back during the 80's.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I can't remember the last time I had a delicious slice of pizza that came out of the oven, probably back during the 80's.


Really? With all the pizza places in New York? I'm amazed.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Really? With all the pizza places in New York? I'm amazed.


This was when my neighborhood had a pizza shop during The 80's when you had one of those, A Baskin And Robbins and a Video Box where you can rent films to watch.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> This was when my neighborhood had a pizza shop during The 80's when you had one of those, A Baskin And Robbins and a Video Box where you can rent films to watch.


Are you referring to Box Office Video? If so, we had one of those just a few miles down Route 220 from our slice of central Pennsylvania heaven!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Are you referring to Box Office Video? If so, we had one of those just a few miles down Route 220 from our slice of central Pennsylvania heaven!



No this was a video rental store one was called Video Zone and The other one was called Video Box, this was back during the early mid 1980's.


----------



## Oldsarge

I made an acceptable pizza last night. Did you know that Genoa salame is really good on pizza?

It wasn't like this, though.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This is a BREAKFAST pizza


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> This is a BREAKFAST pizza
> 
> View attachment 87265



With everything on it?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> This is a BREAKFAST pizza
> 
> View attachment 87265


Ya know, if it were possible I would go back in time a few hours and replace the lox, bagel and cream cheese I enjoyed with that very tempting breakfast pizza! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

great now it is going to be a pizza lunch today. and wine.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This was dinner Friday evening


----------



## Oldsarge

Zucchini blossom and goat cheese pizza. Wow!


----------



## Oldsarge

That bottom one is German. I won't repeat the toppings. _Shudders in horror._


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

It's going to be low-carb today. 4 carb pizza blank and something.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## zzdocxx

I'm coming in 40 pages late to this discussion.
Did we already get into home pizza ovens, portable and built-in? And recipes?


----------



## Oldsarge

zzdocxx said:


> I'm coming in 40 pages late to this discussion.
> Did we already get into home pizza ovens, portable and built-in? And recipes?



We have not and thank you for bringing up the subject. Would you start the thread, please?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89234


The above looks a lot like what we had for dinner with the grand kids this past Saturday night, although ours also had spinach and mushrooms. U enjoyed a cold, leftover slice of that for this mornings breakfast. Now it's back to the diet.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89331


There's nothing on this pizza.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> There's nothing on this pizza.


Do my eyes deceive me of do I see mushrooms and at least two cheeses and who knows just what lies beneath that melted cheese? "The Shadow knows"....but then that is another story altogether. LOL.


----------



## RobbyJr

Not a perfect shape, but it doesn't need to be


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> There's nothing on this pizza.


Eagle's right. Not all pizzas have red sauce, just most of them.


----------



## ran23

I remember a man came into Round Table and asked for a cheese pizza, no sauce (watching his sodium). It turned out nice.


----------



## Oldsarge

Pizza with tomato sauce is dependent on the Western Hemisphere where tomatoes come from, but the Romans baked flat breads 2500 years ago. They also made noodles long before Marco Polo went to China.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Do my eyes deceive me of do I see mushrooms and at least two cheeses and who knows just what lies beneath that melted cheese? "The Shadow knows"....but then that is another story altogether. LOL.


OK I had to look again I didn't see the toppings.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89516
> 
> 
> View attachment 89517
> 
> 
> View attachment 89518


 Too bad that there's no hot woman to help me eat the pizza on the sandy beaches.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Too bad that there's no hot woman to help me eat the pizza on the sandy beaches.


Howard: Remember, before any of us real men can love a woman, we must first be able to love ourselves. Nuff said.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Eagle's right. Not all pizzas have red sauce, just most of them.


A good white pizza (no sauce), fresh mozzarella, slices of a fresh tomato, garlic, thin crust, is living!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89985


Perhaps we are misreading the point of the feline photo above. Is it not possile that the vevy thoughtful and compassionate kitty above enjoyed a breakfast of live mice and he/she is simply trying to serve them warm cheese foe their lunch....or perhaps she is just trying to bind herself up so those live mice don't come popping (or should that be 'pooping) out of her a.../make that buttocks. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90115


I love jalapeno slices on my pizza.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I love jalapeno slices on my pizza.


On a fair number of occasions, I have ordered my pizzas with jalapeno slices on the pie, but I have paired those pepper slices with anchovies rather than pepperoni....a fire breathing salt hit. Yum! To each his own, I guess.


----------



## Oldsarge

This is an Alsatian pizza


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> On a fair number of occasions, I have ordered my pizzas with jalapeno slices on the pie, but I have paired those pepper slices with anchovies rather than pepperoni....a fire breathing salt hit. Yum! To each his own, I guess.


How about habaneros?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> This is an Alsatian pizza
> 
> View attachment 90210


What's on that pizza?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What's on that pizza?


Mixed herbs and cheeses.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> How about habaneros?





Howard said:


> How about habaneros?


According to Chili Pepper Madness.com, Habaneros are 45 times hotter than jalapenos. Hence, for me, I will stick with the jalapenos! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Preach it , brother! Then we have the Ghost pepper that some eat in a supposed show of manliness. It's ridiculous. Ghost peppers were never intended to be eaten. They were bred as ingredients in crowd control spray and it certainly would control me!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Preach it , brother! Then we have the Ghost pepper that some eat in a supposed show of manliness. It's ridiculous. Ghost peppers were never intended to be eaten. They were bred as ingredients in crowd control spray and it certainly would control me!


I could never have ghost peppers on my pizza, I'd be on the toilet all morning!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90282
> 
> 
> View attachment 90283


Pizza Face?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90318


You can actually have pizza in the morning?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90282
> 
> 
> View attachment 90283


One slice, with a garden salad on the side should do quite nicely.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

the Hamburgler is a wimp.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Tonight's dinner. Sopressetta salame, fresh tomato and an enormous amount of mozzarella.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90474


Without a doubt that is a breakfast pizza!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90502


Sarge, Is that spinach in the corner there?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Sarge, Is that spinach in the corner there?


More likely basil.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90937


Realizing the picture above is the wrong crust style, it has incited an intense need for a Detroit Style Pizza. It looks like we just might be going out for lunch. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

So I made a margarita pizza tonight.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The true NY pizza.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91651


Let him have a slice of pizza.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------

